# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] Self-taught Fusion 360 and 3D Printer looking for projects

## ST3PT03

Hello everyone, within my typical 9-5 I run some Anycubic SLA and Stratasys F170 printers, but at home I own a TierTime UPBOX 3D which I am looking to utilise a lot more than I currently do. I am self taught in both Fusion 360 and 3D Printing (as we all are) and have put many hours into understanding the printers I use to create successful prints at high quality. If there are any small businesses needing some 3D Print prototyping or persons needing parts designed and printed, then I am offering my services at reasonable costs to build a portfolio of projects I assist with. Thank you.

----------

